

Internet of Living Things – DNA sequencing on your toothbrush? - bayesianhorse
https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=492&v=V3nmhfvaVYQ

======
bayesianhorse
Clive Brown is the CEO of Oxford Nanopore. He is making a case for small
devices sampling DNA data where it occurs, such as in food and waste
processing, and even in a toothbrush (he may be kidding on that).

Currently, his company is producing a USB stick sized DNA sequencer in a
broader Beta testing program. In the talk he also considers going direct-to-
consumer for quantified self rather than getting regulatory approval for
medical applications.

